# Running to the doorbell.



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

Bella is just over a year old, and it seems this problem is getting worse rather then better. So I feel that what we are doing is not working. 

Whenever the doorbell rings, or someone knocks on the door, Bella hops up and bolts it to the door. She is constantly in your way as your trying to open the door, and then she is all over the new visitor. 

We have made HUGE strides in getting her to not jump up on people when she greats them, no instead she just rubs her body up against your legs, almost like a cat. She will sit in front of you waiting for you to finally pet her once she calms down. 

We like to try and break her habit of running to the door every time the door bell goes off. Right now we have been making her sit patiently in the kitchen while we answer the door. But this only has a 50/50 chance of working. She'll try and sneak to the door as soon as turn your back, so ull have to walk her back to the kitchen and get her to sit. Then sometimes she will sit patiently, but as soon as she sees the new visitor, the excitement takes over and your now in the chase to grab her before she clobbers your guest. 

Our house is an open concept house, so the kitchen is literally less then 10 feet from the door way and she can see everything going on while she is sitting there. 

Any training suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you ever want her to say hello to the guests? If the answer is yes only on your terms; it's going to take allot of work unless you crate her every time the door bell rings. I would use the same approach you use to train them to hold steady to wing and shot. It takes allot of repetition, two people and a checkcord. So, practice, practice and more practice! The fact is; it's just too exciting for them and they watch you do it so, why can't they do it. ???


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

You might also work on lots of repetitions of people deliberately ringing the doorbell and opening it to get her trained to stay in the designated spot. See these links as well. I think these authors have a short booklet you can buy, but these are their freebies on the topic. 

http://www.animalbehaviorassociates.com/pdf/RMN_door_chaos_1.pdf

http://www.animalbehaviorassociates.com/pdf/RMN_door_chaos_2.pdf


----------



## janz99 (Aug 23, 2010)

We would like her to be able to great the visitors yes, but our entrance way isnt large enough to have an overly excited dog, 2 adults, and try and remove you shoes all at once. It creates a pretty hectic situation that not all people like. 

If we could just get her to stay in one spot until our guest has a chance to take off their shoes and come into the kitchen, then she would be allowed to great them and or play with them. Most of the people that come over like to great her, just not while trying to remove their shows and enter the house lol.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I see the picture. It's just like the one at my house.  I'm not sure if it's worth the required training. However, I'm sure it can be done. Let us know if you have any success!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

We found it difficult too and with our previous dog we were asked to reinforce the Down-Stay command or the Sit-Stay. If they break the command they then must be brought back to where they were when the command was issued and the command should be reinforced. 

Also, Caesar Millan's volume 4 training vid. may be of use.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I started working on this too, and one thing that seems to help is that if the dog breaks the stay, the guest turns around and walks right out. My pup seems to think, "noooooo! craaap!" and he'll hold the stay when he gets a second try. With such social dogs, this is a skill that has to be taught. I think it's such a valuable one as it's pretty off-putting to some people to come over and have a dog in their face. Last night my dog tried to crawl up my guest. She was helping me train so she was in on it and turned around and left. We laughed in private about it later.


----------

